

Opa Developer Challenge - hacker91
http://opalang.org/challenge/home.xmlt

======
hbbio
FYI, this is the second edition. Here are the results of last year challenge:
[http://blog.opalang.org/2011/11/opa-developer-challenge-
resu...](http://blog.opalang.org/2011/11/opa-developer-challenge-results.html)

------
middus
Fun fact: "Opa" means grandpa in German.

~~~
hyuuu
means big brother in korean means also grandfather in chinese (I think it's
certain dialect)

